
Trivia quiz about energy sources and electricity generation around the world - cleanelectri
https://lowcarbonpower.org/quiz
======
supernova87a
Of course, it may be a matter of taste, but the quiz is mostly asking you to
make fine distinctions between small countries' (or percentages of) power
generation portfolios, which is not something any average person is tracking.

It would be a little more interesting if the quiz could lead people to
understand something new / unexpected about clean power. Or help them choose
to do something about it.

Aside from that, it really is trivia. Or minutia.

~~~
Animats
Um, yes.

"In Gabon in the year 2015, what percentage of the electricity generated came
from Renewables Except Hydro?"

------
cleanelectri
Thanks for the feedback! The quiz content is sort of randomly generated every
day. There is a preference given to large countries (countries that generate a
lot electricity, to be precise), but small countries can also appear.

"lead people to understand something new / unexpected about clean power. Or
help them choose to do something about it." \- that is exactly what the site
aims to do. Feedback much appreciated!

------
okaleniuk
It is a fun quiz.

However, since it's random, why do you have to stick to the daily
regeneration? Could it be regenerated per request or is it somehow managed
manually?

~~~
cleanelectri
Doesn't have to be daily. I think it's fun that people get to do the same
quiz, ie you can take it and then ask a friend to take the same one. Then come
back the next day for a new one, if you're interested.

